# End of season dog days



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

For those of us exiting summer, don't forget to check your local outdoor pools for end of season dog swims!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess no one else is into this but we're going today in about an hour and I'm SO excited! Hopefully penny will like the water and Dozer can improve his lack of technique.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Have fun! We don't have community pools in our area but I'm sure they will have a blast


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Well penny liked the water about as much as Dozer did at her age (not a lot). Good news she swims great. And Dozer LOVED swimming the length of the pool and jumping in after the ball. Although an overall success, Dozer was the only dog to steal a treat from the doggie bake sale and penny found the only opening out of pool area, which Dozer then followed her. Oh and a random guy had to help Dozer out of the pool. while I was watching penny and Kevin was changing, Dozer jumped in and swam across where there's only ladders and I couldn't run around fast enough. We def had the craziest dogs there. Big surprise. Ha ha. And I couldn't get things under control long enough to even snap one pic or video! Now it's nap time.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That is a fantastic idea...swimming with your Vizsla, what could be nicer than doing that, do they allow this in UK pools, I bet they don't, I have just had a week in Scotland and that has to be the most dog Unfriendly place in the world, you just could not bring your dog anywhere...in fact they treat the English better..ho ho


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

They're only done in the US right before they close for the summer. Some are free but this one was to raise money for a dog park. But it was awesome.


----------

